
GIMP 2016 in review; expect 2.10 “later this year” with 16/32-bit color - unhammer
https://www.gimp.org/news/2017/01/15/2016-in-review/
======
executesorder66
Current 2.10 chagelog :
[https://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Release:2.10_changelog](https://wiki.gimp.org/wiki/Release:2.10_changelog)

